

Ask HN: Facebook doesn't react on terrorists recruiting post, what to do? - eu22

The biggest facebook page in Russian openly recruiting terrorist, but moderators don&#x27;t respond to reports. I submitted several reports, but no reaction. I assume they simply don&#x27;t understand what is the problem. Post includes detailed instruction how to join terrorist organisation &quot;army of novorossiya&quot;, which is responsible of downing MH17 and many more crimes. There is link.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;The.Russian.Federation&#x2F;photos&#x2F;a.10150574453068539.389556.12795478538&#x2F;10153968018728539&#x2F;?type=1
======
Someone1234
> which is responsible of downing MH17 and many more crimes

{{Citation Needed}}

I googled it and all I see is that the Ukrainian government pointed the finger
in their direction. However the Germans are blaming the Russian government's
military forces in the region.

Seems like an organisation of Ukrainians and Russians, likely financed by
Russia, fighting in the occupied/contested region of Ukraine.

Have to say if they did or did not down MH17, nobody can be too sure either
way. However realistically it is hard to believe a rag tag group of
"terrorists" could operate a modern anti-aircraft system such as the Buk
missile system.

~~~
eu22
Yes, I remember that day when MH17 was downed, with my friends we collected
photos from different sources and they all showed the same "Buk" around the
that time (ground-air missile) in the Torez city which was under control of
"army of novorossiya". "Buk" came from Russia, there are also few videos and
photos, and with very high probability crew was also from Russia. Germans came
to the same conclusion

------
DanBC
[https://www.gov.uk/terrorism-national-emergency/reporting-
su...](https://www.gov.uk/terrorism-national-emergency/reporting-suspected-
terrorism)

~~~
eu22
Cool, submitted report

------
kumarski
Facebook bots? I wish I could read Russian, the memes are probably worth
reading.

You could probably hire a facebook bot 'like' network to 'report' a photo.
You'd have to message the right people.

Wrote an article about how I tried fighting ISIS using twitter
bots:[https://medium.com/@datarade/my-failed-attempt-at-
fighting-i...](https://medium.com/@datarade/my-failed-attempt-at-fighting-
isis-with-twitter-bots-25c6dab5bd72)

~~~
eu22
No, it's actually one of the biggest page in Russia on Facebook, with 400k
followers.

------
dragonwriter
> The biggest facebook page in Russian openly recruiting terrorist, but
> moderators don't respond to reports. I submitted several reports, but no
> reaction.

I suppose you could complain to, e.g., the US FBI about Facebook knowingly
providing material support to terrorists.

~~~
eu22
I thought about it, but it will probably take month or so

------
MisterWebz
Who are you calling terrorists? A bus in the rebel stronghold Donetsk just got
blown up and 13 civilians died. Do you think the rebels bombed themselves?

~~~
eu22
Yep, they are terrorist. And, yes, they did. Read the piece in Guardian or
elsewhere, location where bus was blown up is more than 15 kilometres away
from the closest Ukrainian forces location. Max distance of mortar - 10km.

~~~
MisterWebz
There's a military base in use by rebels just 500m from the site of the
attack. It looks like the Ukrainian military or the volunteer battalions
missed their target. But I'm not here to convince you of anything, seeing as
you've already made up your mind.

~~~
eu22
I repeat. If it would "Grad" or "Uragan" it would left much more destruction.
So it was mortar, which max shooting distance is 10km. If you measure on
Google Maps or elsewhere distance from Ukrainian forces position to the blast
site it would be around 15 km. I would listen if you provide real argument,
not just russian-zombie-tv-shit.

------
wmf
Just report it as a hoax; I hear Facebook is cracking down on those.

~~~
eu22
Their moderation process is a huge mess, that's for sure.

